
No Support VPS Hosting - eyegor
http://www.nosupportvpshosting.com/
======
js4ever
I expect the cpu to be oversold as hell at that price... Also it's super old
Xeon 5620 with openvz.

------
fb03
I believe that if your main selling/advertising point is "absolute no support
unmanaged vps hosting", your pricing should be more agressive, specially
compared to battle proven competitors like Digital Ocean and specially Linode.

I have Linode and for about 20 bucks I can get a straight 4GBs of ram and
almost the same amount of disk space (80GBs vs your 100GBs). with much more
monthly network transfer allowance.

------
eyegor
Oh whoops, should have mentioned I am and have never been affiliated with this
service. I only posted this because I was a huge fan of
[http://www.nosupportlinuxhosting.com/](http://www.nosupportlinuxhosting.com/),
and I assumed the hn audience would respond more to the VPS offering. I think
they may have changed a bit over the years, seems like the "no support = dirt
cheap" may not be true anymore.

------
electrotype
_Dedicated_ servers for cheaper:
[https://www.kimsufi.com](https://www.kimsufi.com)

~~~
eyegor
I'm confused how the 2 vcore/13€ is directly comparable to 8/$15. But I'm also
not sure if the site I posted oversells the cpu cores since it doesn't
specifically say so.

~~~
Youden
Kimsufi doesn't sell virtual cores, it sells CPUs and not only CPUs but
specific CPUs specified upfront.

"8 CPU" as advertised by the VPS host could mean literally anything.

------
nspeaks
Choices for OS: Ubuntu 11, 12, 13, 14, 15.04, 15.10, 16.04, Fedora 15, Debian
8.

If you love to play with fire, host with them.

------
Hir0ki
If you want cheap an good VPS go to
[https://www.netcup.eu/](https://www.netcup.eu/). They even have cheap Root-
Server.

------
milankragujevic
This is a terrible offer, very expensive for what you get.

------
shaki-dora
No SSL? That reeks of competence.

They also have a "submit ticket" page, apparently. So the "no support" doesn't
even mean "no support".

------
Youden
Wow, the VPS are hosted on "Server Grade Hardware", that's some great
marketing.

------
nspassov
So far I have not been able to find a better offer than contabo.com

~~~
eyegor
Yes, their offers look much better, thank you! I only posted this site because
these guys used to have a lot of funny marketing stuff around the "no
support". Their other site nosupportlinuxhosting.com still has a lot of it
though.

Here's the link if anyone doesn't want to copy paste yours:
[https://contabo.com/?show=vps](https://contabo.com/?show=vps)

------
firefoxd
What does the "no support" part mean?

~~~
LeonM
That they don't offer a support service that answers your question on how to
use FTP to upload your Joomla website.

In other words: they expect you to figure out how to fix a software related
issue on your server.

~~~
milankragujevic
That kind of support isn't offered by any VPS provider that's unmanaged. They
don't call it "No Support", it's unmanaged.

------
antisthenes
Blatant ad, and not a very good one at that.

------
segmondy
lol @ non over sold memory. no one ever over sells memory, it's always CPU and
network that gets over sold.

